#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Welke herengeur ruikt lekker, het is voor mijn verloofde. Help aub!

## Feminie

Hoi,

Voor de verjaardag van mijn verloofde heb ik naast allerlei cadeaus ook de wens een parfum te kopen.
Alleen weet ik nou niet wat mannen lekker vinden ruiken. Wie kan mij hierbij helpen een parfum uitkiezen?

Welke vindt jij geschikt voor de man, vindt je lekker ruiken en past het bij de leeftijd van een eind twintiger?

Bedankt.

----------


## Nice girl34

Hallo Feminie, ik vind Joop als mannengeur wel erg lekker ruiken.

----------


## Feminie

Hi, Dankjewel!

Joop! Homme for Men - 125ml - Eau de Toilette - La Parfumia ?

groet

----------


## Nice girl34

Ja dat is hem hihi

----------


## Maintje92

Blue chanel😘😍

----------


## Feminie

Bedankt voor jullie tips. Heb toch maar de qua di gio van armani genomen.

gr, Fatima

----------

